# Milnet.ca Failing?



## TN2IC (13 Nov 2012)

Is it just me or does it seems that Milnet.ca is less inviting these days?


----------



## Danjanou (13 Nov 2012)

how so?


----------



## TN2IC (13 Nov 2012)

Just today's issue we had. Seems like "damn if you do. damn if you don't." So I can understand where you are coming from. Just bums me out sometimes.


----------



## Scott (13 Nov 2012)

Dude, lighten up. We have to protect the site and the site owner. That's the job. The message is out there along with a link to a snip of the blog. What more do you want? I am not asking in a cheeky way, I am genuinely curious.

If it's less inviting then take a break. And I say that with respect as well.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Nov 2012)

Not sure what today's issue was, can someone enlighten me?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Nov 2012)

Check the Reports to Mod.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Nov 2012)

Macey,

It's same disclaimer that goes up everytime someone starts\ tries to prejudge someone and puts the owner in murky legal waters. It's Mike B that carries the legal responsibility for the site content not the anonymous poster that doesn't think before opening his lip.


----------



## TN2IC (13 Nov 2012)

Hey mods, thanks for the replies. Yeah, I usually don't post much. More read these days. And I"ll just keep to it. Honestly you guys are doing a great job, just a hiccup here and there. If you are ever in my neighborhood, I would like to invite you to a Timmies. Treat is on me.

Take Care,
Tom aka Macey


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Nov 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> It's same disclaimer that goes up everytime someone starts\ tries to prejudge someone and puts the owner in murky legal waters. It's Mike B that carries the legal responsibility for the site content not the anonymous poster that doesn't think before opening his lip.


And given the idiocy (not to mention the nonchalant WGAF look on the guy's face) of the act mentioned in the blog post, wanted to make sure responses weren't as idiotic as his reported actions.


----------

